# AKA Culture Boots



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

theres about .03 females on this forum, and any dood wearing those should die.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

And I guess the idea of you ever getting a girlfriend is outside the realm of posibility, as is you maybe doing something nice for her.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Pathetic spam attempt.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

hot model, fucking ugly boots. also there are no women on the internet so go spam somewhere else.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Pathetic spam attempt.


true, and to her second point..you couldnt get me to pay 13.5$ for those 135$ boots...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Why ruin a great picture of such a hot girl with those boots? :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

I wear those boots and I'm a "dood." what's your problem exactly? they are perfect for the slopes and warmer than hell. I like the boots, I like the girl even more, but spammers, get the hell out of here. but leave the girl.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

and i thought uggs were terrible....


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

ugh those boots are fugly


----------

